# man or beast?



## aprilraven (Dec 7, 2005)

on a recent trip to the zoo...my son (   best thing i have ever done...)
actually wanted to go with me...he was watching the go-rillas and now, i am wondering which is man, which is beast....:lmao: 













wonder which one looks most like me????    :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2005)

:mrgreen:

How nice to see this brilliant zoo shot of yours, aprilraven, and I really like the idea that your son wanted to come along to the zoo with you. 

Both photos are really nice, and I, for my part, CAN tell the difference and am CONVINCED the person in the TOP PHOTO resembles you more than the one in the second photo!!!

He's wearing a cool outfit, your son does!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the tones in #1.

That big ol monkey's got some awesome eyes :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm hoping the gorilla picture was taken with a big telephoto lens because it looks really scary :meh:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks lafoto..and i am glad family traits showed thru enough to tell which was my son !!  he dresses like that all the time...he acts like his daddy, but has fashion sense of his momma...(thank god...since his daddy thinks the only things you need are jeans, flannels and t-shirts )

and thanks wood sac and darin.... actually, no telephoto lens, the way the zoo is set up, we are above them, looking down, and he was a bit irritated cause they took the girl-rilla away, since she was " in the mood"... guess he was too...and he was a bit .... ticked... my son is looking down at him..and i was watching my son, then glanced down, and the gorilla was right under me looking up at me.....he really was not happy....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, Aprilraven.  Schmokin shots...for snapshots.  I thought that was Brad Pitt in the first shot.   Man..that Go-rilla rilla has his eye on you.  Awesome stuff girl.:thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 8, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> girl-rilla....


 
... is about the cutest word I have read in AGES 

Should your son's dad happen to be an engineer?
If so, his choice of clothes would be oh! so understandable! (I'm speaking from some kind of experience here... :roll: )

Do you know which book ranks among the thinnest of all in this world?
"The Fashion Guide for Engineers". Oh yeah!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ... is about the cutest word I have read in AGES
> 
> Should your son's dad happen to be an engineer?
> If so, his choice of clothes would be oh! so understandable! (I'm speaking from some kind of experience here... :roll: )
> ...



ha!  love that! fashion guide for engineers...

nah, he is not an engineer... he supervises in a veneer mill..that place gets so very dusty and nasty, that he has to wear that type of clothes..but on week ends he still likes the down home casual stuff....and never black!! to him that is just for funerals and weddings..which down here are about one and the same!!

thanks for the laugh, lafoto..!!

chiller- thanks for looking....my son gets told all the time that he looks like brad pitt...he just has the most killer eyes and a stong jaw line... of course, as his momma, i think he is the most handsome thing around..!!

the gorilla, well... i cant lay claim to any of him... but i did like the little star shaped fuzzy on his chin... gave him a come hither look, i thought!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

nice shots, aprilraven!  He's absolutely the prettiest thing that ever walked upright.  Caleb doesn't look bad, either!  j/k ... j/k !

You are so good with your camera.  Wish you'd post more shots.

You need to frame that one ... or let me have it for Yamis Expressions and do a quote.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

anicole said:
			
		

> nice shots, aprilraven!  He's absolutely the prettiest thing that ever walked upright.  Caleb doesn't look bad, either!  j/k ... j/k !
> 
> You are so good with your camera.  Wish you'd post more shots.
> 
> You need to frame that one ... or let me have it for Yamis Expressions and do a quote.



sending it to you now, cuz.... you know you can have anything of mine...

except......well..... ok..anything... name it...

thanks pallie!:hug::


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2005)

Two good shots from Aprilraven! :thumbup: Why am I not surprised..... 

Your son looks great - good to see he has some fashion sense. I will be the first to say his haircut is awesome, as well. He's got style. :thumbup: 

I can only agree with what has already been said about the gorilla shot - he definitely looks scary, and this is a great capture. Very intense eyes. I would have backed away!  

Good stuff!


----------



## anicole (Dec 8, 2005)

I meant for you to send  me the shot of Caleb ... crazie girl... not the rilla!  But I'll take him, too.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 8, 2005)

sorry, why would you want shots of caleb?  sheeze, and i just sent you about 20 others...sorry..not a one is of caleb.....(sheepish grin....) more blonde than i thought....my bad.!


----------



## puzzle (Dec 9, 2005)

That really is some jacket your son is wearing 
I love the gorilla picture, amazing expression in his eyes!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks puzzle... the jacket is a straight jacket....and you can take the chains on the wrist and clip them to the hanging things on the chest..with the arms crossed...
i would give my eye teeth to have one...you should see him in person...he really has his own fashin sense....and needless to say, i like that in a person.

the go-rilla really was not fond of me...most gorillas dont like me for some reason, i just bring out aggression in them....( think its the smell of sulfer that tends to follow me....!!)  just kidding..
but he was very expressive, and followed me every where i went around his "home"....
thanks for replying...!!!


----------



## Mansi (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet shots raven!
love the photo of your son  so awesome!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 10, 2005)

great shots April! your son is a fine looking lad, and the gorilla shot is awesome!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> great shots April! your son is a fine looking lad, and the gorilla shot is awesome!



i agree!

POST MORE PICS!!!!!


----------



## craig (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent shot of Caleb!!! I love his pensive expression. Seems like he is communicating with the animals. 

Big up to your fam in Arkansas, from your fam in Jackson!


----------



## Megip (Dec 13, 2005)

Which one this the ape?


----------



## ndroo (Dec 13, 2005)

What a cool looking son you have (I mean the 1st one)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks craig... miss ya'll.....hope your getting the snow you wanted...keep an eye out on my mountians... i will see them next fall i hope..!!

megip- the second one is my son...silly

ndroo- thanks for commenting... he is cool...but his momma keeps him knocked down a notch, and if i fail, his cousin nicole is good to drag his feet out from under him if need be...!!  he is such a chick magnet..anywhere we go, chicks are after him...he doesnt realize how easy he has it...!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 16, 2005)

Man oh man that gorilla looks like he wants to tear you to shreds - poor guy, they took his "girl-rilla" away! haha - He definitely looks bent up about it.  I like your son's style


----------

